# Subaru Outback Rear Wiper Arm



## ukrkoz

last time i did this job was total pita. i don't know how much arm you have left, but anything that puts torque on the shaft will keep jamming it. so, try to release tension spring.
unless they came up with something new, those simply sit on splined shaft. it gets oxidized and yes, jams. on mine, it was "get a good grab - wiggle it off" job. see if you can get puller that will work on it. something with very thin jaws, like valve spring release tool. 
or, 2 thin jaw prybars, with curved jaws. 

i have here in front of me paint can lid opener. Linzer/American. 2 of those would have been ideal, just place something between the jaw and glass, plastic, plywood, something thin. 


Code:


http://anthonyco.com/paintcanopeners.php?gclid=CInJ3J6HwKYCFQkPbAodh1qrJA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jazan

*Thank You UKRKOZ*

The only part of the arm left is a one-inch piece still attached the shaft. Even the tension spring is gone with the rest of the arm. Under the piece that remains is a rubber "bumper', a flat-topped cone piece surrounding the threaded shaft, evidently there to protect the glass and seal the hole
leading down to the motor. Where would it be best to try the tools you
suggested without risking damage to the threads on the shaft? Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## ukrkoz

we;;, paint can lid openers are at home depot. maybe even laying around your place, as sometimes they come with paint cans.
valve spring compressor are rental from a parts store.
this one here looks ideal for the job, as far as you have enough clearance between the base of broken arm and glass

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCEQ8wIwAA#

you must have at least 2 jaws on the broken piece, or you are taking chances of bending shaft. has to be even pull on both sides.
if you do NOT have enough clearance for a puller, which i wouldn't be worried about the rubber grommet, you can always buy new one or seal it with something, you will have to have 2 flat prybars to do the job. here's a suggestion. find 2 long flat head screwdrivers. normally, only about inch of the end of it is heat treated and hardened. the shaft can be bent - yes, creating a flat head prybar. i have vise in my garage, it's piece of cake for me to make something like this. 
it's common sense job. i don't see, why simply a good visegrip and a strong person should not be able to wiggle it off.

hey, scratch that compressor. it won't work for your purpose. 

you need something like this, just with very thin jaws:
http://www.tooltopia.com/otc-tools-...m=cse&utm_term=OTC6667&utm_campaign=nextag_r1


----------



## Jazan

*Success! Thank you, UKRKOZ*

Your suggestion about the paint can openers did the trick. As you said, it has to be two of them, working together. The fit is so tight on the shaft that one opener puts a side-force which effectively tightens the grip.
I used two, with two wood blocks, held by an assistant. Once it seemed
to loosen slightly, a vise-grip, with a slight back and forth twist, did it.
Thanks again.


----------



## ukrkoz

isn't it interesting how everyday objects can be used for quite a task?
glad you got it. before you install new arm, don't forget to apply any-seize to splines. if you did, take it off, and re-do. thank me later.


----------



## RandiBeeman

*Rear Wiper Won't Stop*

I'm having a problem with the rear wiper on my 1997 Outback Impreza. It won't stop running. I can't turn it off. 

I would honestly like to disable it. I don't need a rear wiper, and it's very annoying to have it running constantly. How hard would it be for me to disable it, preferably in a way that could be repaired easily if someone else wanted to fix the rear wiper? 

Thanks!


----------



## 1985gt

unplug it and electrical tape over the plug.


----------



## flhtcu

1985gt said:


> unplug it and electrical tape over the plug.


 It could be on a separate fuse,if so you could simply pull the fuse.[find your fuse panel,take the cover off,and there may be a "map" of the fuses.]Or,if you have an owners manual,fuse info would be in it.
And as for WD40-it is NOT penetrating oil. Any situation calling for penetrating oil,[rusty bolts,stuck wiper arms,etc]get yourself a can of "Liquid Wrench" or "PB Blaster".


----------

